# Is clen legal in the uk?



## mac83 (Jan 6, 2011)

Apologies if I'm posting in the wrong section but I was wondering about the legal status of clen in the UK? I'm looking to buy some but can't work out where to get it. Would I have to look at 'alternative sources'?

Thanks


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

No it's not legal in the UK.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

its a prescription drug i believe


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

d4ead said:


> its a prescription drug i believe


Not even prescription, in the UK.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

same as ephedrine then?

i think its odd that here ephedra is legal ephedrine isnt and in the states ephedrine is legal ephedra isnt


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

d4ead said:


> same as ephidrin then?


Yeah. The food/drug folks didn't pass it for use.

Paragraph from article in The Independant..

"Clenbuterol is illegal in this country for human or even animal use, to treat asthma or anything else. This is because it causes side effects, such as palpitations and arrhythmia [irregular heartbeat], and has been responsible for several cases of poisoning in humans. This may not trouble Planet Skinny, but it is seriously worrying doctors on both sides of the Atlantic"


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

interesting.... not that is effects e i wont touch it again

clen and d4ead dont mix


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

d4ead said:


> interesting.... not that is effects e i wont touch it again
> 
> clen and d4ead dont mix


Didn't like it either. Going bed with my heart thudding in a weird rythm.

T3 and ECA much better.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i found t3 very effective and dont mind eph either.

clen made my bp hit 164/134 with a hr of 114

never again.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

d4ead said:


> i found t3 very effective and dont mind eph either.
> 
> clen made my bp hit 164/134 with a hr of 114
> 
> never again.


I'm with you, bro.


----------



## mac83 (Jan 6, 2011)

d4ead said:


> same as ephedrine then?
> 
> i think its odd that here ephedra is legal ephedrine isnt and in the states ephedrine is legal ephedra isnt


I remember taking ECA around ~2001 before it was banned here. That was Ephederine right? The stuff found in the old Hydroxycut/Xenadrine. Am I right in thinking that the Ephedra here is nowhere near as effective?



suliktribal said:


> Didn't like it either. Going bed with my heart thudding in a weird rythm.
> 
> T3 and ECA much better.


Is it even possible to get proper ECA in the UK legally? How about T3? I'd still be keen on trying clen.. surely it can be used effectively if done responsibly?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

mac83 said:


> I remember taking ECA around ~2001 before it was banned here. That was Ephederine right? The stuff found in the old Hydroxycut/Xenadrine. Am I right in thinking that the Ephedra here is nowhere near as effective?
> 
> *Is it even possible to get proper ECA in the UK legally*? How about T3? I'd still be keen on trying clen.. surely it can be used effectively if done responsibly?


No.

Clenbuterol can only be obtained with a prescription, it's a POM.


----------

